# FS/FT: 4 vampire plecos $60



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

TWO LEFT

7-8" $60 each

located in vancouver


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

where abouts do you live i would love one of those
i am in surrey


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

located in vancouver just off hwy


ttt


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

bump..........


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

upppppppppppppppp


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

bump

70 each


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

would you trade for some peacock bass?
i have one 14+inch temensis ,one 10+inch mono and one 7+inch wild caught mono.
wanna trade my group for your group..


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

i need to shutdown the 135g tank that these guys are housed in, so i am not really looking for trades. the only thing i may consider a trade for are indo dats and even then i have a couple i am looking to sell.


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

bump !!!!!


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

added bichirs


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

bumpppp

ornate sold

endlicherri is on hold


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

bump

taking a loss on these already


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

bumping this


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

two left

bump


----------



## Audrey (Apr 2, 2011)

*hey again*

How's it going would like to grab one of those this weekend Saturday afternoon good is price 60


----------

